# No CD or DVD burner has been detected?



## Sarowaz (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello everyone. I am a new user. I am having a very annoying problem with burning CD's on Windows Media Player. Before, it was working just fine, but about 3-4 months ago it just stopped working. Any advice would be grately appreciated. Please, I am so desperate, I'm about ready to give up on fixing it all together! I'm at my wits end!

~Sarow


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do the drives work OK? Are they in Device Manager and Explorer?


----------



## Sarowaz (Aug 3, 2008)

i really dont know how to check that stuff.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

When you click on Computer, do you see the drives? Do they work when you put a CD in the drive?

Right-click Computer > Manage > Device Manager. Are the drives listed under CD/DVD drives?


----------



## Sarowaz (Aug 3, 2008)

no all i see is disk drives


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Since Elvandil is not on line right now and you are:
Here is how to find if the cds are listed.
Right click on My Computer>properties>hardware>device manager. Does any cd show up in the list? are there any yellow triangle/exclamation marks?
vicks


----------



## Sarowaz (Aug 3, 2008)

When I right click on my computer and go to properties, I don't see a hardware tab. I am confused as to what to look at in device manager.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Try this anyway:

1. Click on START button, the click on RUN.

2. Enter REGEDIT and press Enter.

3. When REGEDIT starts, open up the following key: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/Control/Class/ 
{4D36E965-E325 -11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}.

4. After clicking on {4D36E965-E325 -11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} you should see two settings on the right-hand side: 
"Upperfilters" 
"Lowerfilters" 
Click on each of them, press DELETE and click YES.

Or you can download this reg file to do the same thing. Or CDGone Variant.


----------



## Sarowaz (Aug 3, 2008)

okay did it now what?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

See if it worked.


----------



## Sarowaz (Aug 3, 2008)

No, it is still undetected.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. We at least know that that was not the problem.

Now you need to look in Device Manager and see if they are there.


----------



## Sarowaz (Aug 3, 2008)

Where would I find out where it is?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Google is your friend when you're trying to get info like this:
Google: "Device Manager":
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/setup/learnmore/devicemgr.mspx
"Windows XP works with countless different printers, scanners, digital cameras, and other devices. It does so with the help of drivers, unique software programs that help your operating system communicate with individual pieces of hardware. If your computer starts to freeze, crash, or if a hardware device stops working, you can troubleshoot the problem with the Device Manager."


----------



## Sarowaz (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, in Device manager, I don't have a DVD/CD-Rom icon or tab. Why?


----------



## Sarowaz (Aug 3, 2008)

Should I update my BIOS?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Look for "Disk Drives".


----------



## Sarowaz (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok found it. Next? 


(Thanks sooo much for the help. I really appreciate it.)


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Is there a CD/DVD drive listed?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Your drive should be listed under DVD/CD Drives, so you have a problem with hardware.
What's the make and model of this computer?


----------



## Sarowaz (Aug 3, 2008)

it's a Dell with an intel pentium 4 processor '05(i think)


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Exact model, please.
Laptop or Desktop?


----------



## Sarowaz (Aug 3, 2008)

Desktop


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

What model dell. You should be able to go to the Dell support site, you will need the model number and the service tag number (usualy under the USB door on the front) and they can diagnose your computer and probably tell you what cd/dvd is installed and have the drivers for you.
vicks


----------



## Sarowaz (Aug 3, 2008)

okay thanks for the help!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

CD/DVD drives don't need drivers except for what XP supplies.
You can open the case and check the connections, but the most likely scenario is that you need a new drive.


----------



## Sarowaz (Aug 3, 2008)

do i need to uprade my BIO's?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

No.
BIOS upgrades are reserved for specific problems, and your drives have always been recognized in the past.
These drives are cheap and easy to replace, so it's not a big deal.
You can run the Dell Diagnostics to verify the drive has a problem.


----------



## Sarowaz (Aug 3, 2008)

how can i access the Dell diagnostics or run it?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Usualy it's an option at boot-I think it's F12, but look closely and you should see it on the first boot screen.
If it's not there, you may need to install it from the disk Dell supplies.


----------



## Sarowaz (Aug 3, 2008)

Okay thanks for all the help!


----------

